# Oil Bumps



## realmccoy (May 4, 2007)

My skin would be perfect if it weren't for these things. They look like clogged pores, can anyone recommend a product (that I haven't tried already) that will eliminate them? At least something that specifically works for this problem?


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 4, 2007)

I have never heard of oil bumps. I wonder if that's what I have. I have some bumps on my face that never seem to go away. My face can be really clear and there will still be these bumps around my face. How do you know if it is oil bumps and what causes them? I would be interested to know how to get rid of these annoying things!!


----------



## luxotika (May 4, 2007)

I have never heard of oil bumps?!


----------



## Aprill (May 4, 2007)

me either :-S


----------



## realmccoy (May 4, 2007)

Occasionally, areas of your face can become excessively oily due to over-active sebaceous glands, usually in the forehead and chin area. Due to this over-production of oils, small pimples can form in the area. These pimples are neither whiteheads nor cystic. Often they appear as little bumps under the skin. They don't come to a head and are nearly impossible to get rid of. I do a series of chemical peels and they help, but I have very dry skin, and the peels are obviously making it worse. I just can't win!


----------



## glamadelic (May 4, 2007)

Hm, I think I have some of those, too.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 4, 2007)

Did your dermatologist or an esthitician tell you it was called oil bumps or is that your own personal terminology?


----------



## realmccoy (May 4, 2007)

My doctor (not derm) called them clogged sebacious glands, and referred to them as oil bumps.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 4, 2007)

Oh ok, great! I was going to try and google it and see what I can come up with!

Have you or anyone else ever taken a pill called *Clearin*? It says it helps with to unclog pores because sometimes our bodies are lacking the nutirents needed to help remove the excess debris.


----------



## Ashley (May 5, 2007)

Is it anything like milia?


----------



## Maggie2 (May 5, 2007)

Does it look like pearl white oil beads (milia ) or skin bumps ( sebaceous hyperplasia that grew bigger as you aged?

If it is either then the (removed by Mod) milia or (removed by Mod) sebaceous hyperplasia treatment will help.

My experience and suggestion.


----------



## Princess6828 (May 5, 2007)

I don't know if they're the same thing, but for the past few weeks I've had little tiny skin-colored bumps all over my forehead and the sides of my face. I don't know what's going on, but I'm not happy about it. Sometimes they even get itchy. Yuck.


----------



## Hanamizu (May 5, 2007)

ive got those too! on the side of my nose and some on my chin.. SOO annoying.. love to get rid of em somehow


----------



## ~*PrInCeSs*~ (May 5, 2007)

oh my god..i have the same problem..i went to my primary doc and he wrote me differin..i've used it for 2 days and i can already see a diff


----------



## realmccoy (May 5, 2007)

They just look like tiny clogged pores, they aren't red or inflamed or painful like a zit.

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know if they're the same thing, but for the past few weeks I've had little tiny skin-colored bumps all over my forehead and the sides of my face. I don't know what's going on, but I'm not happy about it. Sometimes they even get itchy. Yuck. That sounds exactly what I have!


----------



## Kathy (May 7, 2007)

Never heard of oil bumps either. I'd try going to a Dermatologist and seeing what they recommend.


----------



## fishchick72 (May 7, 2007)

is it cystic acne????


----------



## realmccoy (May 9, 2007)

Not at all, they are little bumps, just under the skin, not blackheads, not full out pimples they are clogged pores that are called oil bumps. I have actually been using extra virgin olive oil with white vinegar on a cotton ball before bed and they are shrinking. Between that, baking soda/apple cider vinegar mask scrub, I'm pretty sure they're going away. My skin looked better after just one night of the olive oil/vinegar toner.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 5, 2007)

hmmz, I have those aswell, they seem to get smaller and disappear tho, I do use some anti-bacterial cream against acne tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetsugar (Jun 6, 2007)

I think I know what you mean. I have them on my forehead and I used a prescription cream for it: Clindagel. It can be a bit drying though!


----------



## lalagirl84 (Jun 7, 2007)

they sound like milia? i got clogged pores that don't have an opening and if i squeeze it ...its string like EWWW!

i got all these little bumps on the side of my cheeks! its so annoying and ugly ...uglier when i am out in the sun.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 7, 2007)

I had a couple of those right by my nose and used the proactiv mask on them and then when I washed it off in the morning they were gone. Although they were tiny and only two little bumps though. It works for me.


----------



## jill998877 (Jul 8, 2007)

I wonder if we are talking about what a derm told me was sebaceous cysts?

When I asked him about the one I have, smack dab in the middle of my forehead, he said he would not remove it because the scar would be worse.

Of course, he was an a-hole though, and I have not asked for another medical opinion since.

These are not clogged pores, they start in a deeper layer of the skin. I can even see a pore ON TOP OF one of mine if I look with the 10x mirror.

They seem to be something that people get with age. I notice lots of people have them right in the middle of the forehead, too. Mine seem to be multiplying too quickly for my taste though. I can live with this I guess. Until one pops up on the tip of my nose!!! Then I commit suicide.

I hope someone has more info on these. I have found nothing helpful so far.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

I have these too.. I hate them. I may try proactiv to get rid of them.


----------



## KristinB (Jul 10, 2007)

I have them on my forehead. They drive me nuts.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 10, 2007)

I think I have the same thing on my nose, but they are tiny, half the people I talk about it to don't even see what I'm talking about. But, they get on my nerves too. I've been wondering how to get rid of them too. I'm gonna go to a Derm and see if they can do anything for me.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 1, 2007)

Oil Bumps are nothing serious but it can be irritating for the sufferers. The best way to remove oil bumps are Chemical Peel and Differin. But if you have dry sensitive skin, you could use Neostrata oil control gel which can be very effective too and it contain 4% mandelic acid which is very gentle to dry sensitive skin.


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Aug 1, 2007)

I used to have bumps like that on my hairline. My chemist gave me PanOxyl Acnegel 5 and it worked like a charm =] They cleared up in like 2 days.


----------



## KatieM (Aug 21, 2007)

I just discovered a miracle for these oil bumps! OIL!!! When I used to do Oil Cleansing Method, I noticed that these bumps were minimal. I stopped because it was too time-consuming, and it broke me out a little.

I have these oil bumps on my forehead mostly where my bangs touch it. They've been there for ages, and they're under the skin, so they don't come out easily unless I poke myself with a needle.

I recently switched cleansers. I'm now using Kiss My Face Clean for a Day Creamy Face Cleanser. You need to rinse really well with warm water, which loosens up a lot of stuff too. I decided to squeeze at the bumps on my forehead, and voila!!! They squeezed out easily!!!! Some are still subborn, but they're eventually making their way out!

I kept reading that oil dissolves oil. So true!! A lot of oils clog my pores, but this cleanser didn't. It's a bit expensive, but it's worth it!


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 24, 2007)

i get those too - though sometimes they are painful - i find that in time they go away on their own, I usually treat them with lanes witch hazel and tea tree cream - its a great all rounder


----------



## hellokittysmom (Aug 25, 2007)

I have those. I use a clay face mask to soak up the oil. It seems to work well. I use queen helene mint julep mask. Then, I just moisturize with a very light lotion such as clean and clear dual action moisturizer. Also, regular exfoliation helps..I just use baking soda with my facial cleanser. hth.


----------



## realmccoy (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know what doctor would refer to them as "oil bumps." They sound like comedoes, or whiteheads. Contrary to popular belief, those big nasty zits with with white heads, aren't whiteheads, they are called pustules.
Tiny flesh colored bumps are called whiteheads. They aren't inflamed, but they can itch from time to time. They are just a plugged up sebaceous glands. The plug is usually comrpized of dead skin cells and old sebum, and it's caused by hyperkeratinization and hyperproliferation of the skin cells that line the philosebaceous unit, and also viscous and sticky sebum that lacks linoleic acid (why this is is unknown).

What you can do about it is to either use salicylic acid to dissovle the plugs (this can be irritating), or you can go to a dermatologist and get a prescription for a topical retinoid (differin, retin-a micro, tazorac, etc), which will eventually force yur skin cells to proliferate normally.....hence no whiteheads or "oil bumps."

My doctor said they were just clogged sebacious glands, not cystic acne and referred to them as oil bumps to simplify the term. I know what whiteheads are and they aren't whiteheads at all or blackheads for that matter, just clogged pores. I am currently using level 6 green cream and avon solutions nightly nutrient peel and as you can see from my avatar, they have vanished.


----------



## angellove (Aug 28, 2007)

i think i know whay you all are talking about. i use to have some of them too but now, i'm rid of them. what i do is to go and have a facial with extraction. they ill use a special technique to squeeze them out. hurt like a b***h, dont say i didnt warn you






hth


----------



## perlanga (Aug 29, 2007)

I get the exact same thing on my chin, but in very few numbers, so I just pop them with a needle and wash my face, they don't get irritated or anything since it's just oil, so I'd go ahead and pop.


----------



## Miss Givenchy (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll look 4 the solution 2


----------



## splotx (Sep 2, 2007)

what finally worked for you? have they come back?

i've done that too...but they always come back!


----------

